# Looking for NYC restaurant?



## sudsy9977 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a restaurant...either a really good Italian place or a really good steakhouse to go in NYC for Sunday the 22 of February....I'd like to keep it under a hundred bucks per person.....other than that I'm open tosuggestions.... I don't go there so much anymore so I'm way outta the loop....ryan


----------



## easy13 (Jan 10, 2015)

Italian - Del Posto, Torrisi or Lincoln. Frankie's if you wanna journey out in Brooklyn

Steak - M Wells Steakhouse (It's just outside the city in Queens but an easy can or subway ride away and well worth the trip)


----------



## larrybard (Jan 10, 2015)

Consider Peter Luger Steak House (Brooklyn) -- unless you would be annoyed by potentially uneven service. Been a while since I've eaten there, but I believe it is still considered to be one of the best steakhouses in NYC.


----------



## Anton (Jan 11, 2015)

For a great rib eye and much better service try Minetta Tavern
Much much better than Peter L IMO


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 11, 2015)

I would really like to go to Del Posto.


----------



## panda (Jan 11, 2015)

If you feel adventurous try Barreto's Brazilian bb-q in new Rochelle.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dominick's in the Bronx. No menu and cash only but it doesn't get any better. Get the baked clams and pork chops with vinegar peppers


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 11, 2015)

Anton said:


> For a great rib eye and much better service try Minetta Tavern
> Much much better than Peter L IMO





I've actually been to minetta tavern....it was waaaaaaaay better than Peter Luger....I wouldn't mind going to minetta tavern again but was looking for something different....ryan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm actually expanding my search to Philadelphia ...Ryan


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 12, 2015)

Vetri


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Jan 12, 2015)

When I last visited, I went to Aurora (Italian/Mediterranean) in Soho. It was great.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 12, 2015)

Had a fantastic dinner at Il Pittore in Philadelphia about 1-1/2 years ago (http://www.ilpittore.com/). We sat at the 'wine bar', as the tables were all booked, and had a nice discourse with some of the wait staff. The Amari collection they have made for a nice end to the meal. Also Chef's Tasting option at Jose Garces's place Tinto was a huge winner for us (http://philadelphia.tintorestaurant.com/m/menu-pdfs/12.12.14_TintoDinner.pdf)

Mano may be able to provide more Philadelphia recommendations for you.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jan 13, 2015)

If you're up for something different All'onda is fantastic. It's Italian food using a lot of Japanese ingredients, like sea urchin and kabocha, but it's not fusion food. Currently one of my favorites!


----------



## mano (Jan 13, 2015)

Philly is a remarkably good food town with a lot of BYOB's, if you're so inclined. Let me know your preferences, but some of my favorites are:
Bibou (BYOB)
Le Cheri (great reasonably priced wine list and $25 corkage for BYOB)
Laurel (BYOB)
Will (BYOB)
Kanella (Cypriot/Greek BYOB)


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions some of them look really good. I'll update with what I decide


----------

